# Cool site for Raw Bluewater data



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't know if anyone is interested but this is a good link for finding surface temps and other raw data. I'm sure it's not as easy to use as some of the subscription sites but the price is right and there is a lot of good temperature info there if you look through it! Just in case anyone is interested

http://rucool.marine.rutgers.edu/index.php/COOL-Data/COOL-Data.html


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, this is very interesting. Thanks for the information, and the price is surely right. I have added this site to my favorites.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Johns Hopkins is good also for temperature. The composite data merges several days when clouds are in the way.

http://fermi.jhuapl.edu/avhrr/gm/index.html


----------

